# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Αναπαλαίωση παλιού ραδιοφώνου Philips BX510A

## meneg

Γειά σας. Μετά απο μια εκκαθάριση στο πατάρι, κατέβασα το οικογενειακό ραδιόφωνο που αράχνιαζε δίπλα σε άχρηστα αντικείμενα.
Η απόφαση να το φροντίσω εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά ήταν άμεση. Οι γνώσεις μου από μηδενικές έως ελάχιστες. Ειδικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
Εχω οργώσει όλο το forum σχετικά με τις αναπαλαιώσεις παλιών ραδιοφώνων και όπως πολύ καλά καταλαβαίνετε χρειάζομαι τη συμπαράσταση και τη βοήθεια σας στα τεχνικά ζητήματα. Εχω βγάλει δυο τρείς πρόχειρες φωτογραφίες τις οποίες και άνεβάζω. Η κατάσταση του θεωρείται μάλλον τραγική. 
Το έβαλα στην πρίζα και του άνοιξα τον διακόπτη. Το λαμπάκι στο καντράν άνοιξε με το που το έβαλα στην πρίζα, ενω αν θυμαμαι καλά άνοιγε με το κλικ του πρώτου διακόπτη αριστερά. Επίσης η βελόνα κάνει μια διαδρομή περίπου στο στο 1/7 του συνόλου και εγκαταλείπει. Εννοείται οτι το μόνο που ακούγεται είναι παράσιτα αλλά αυτό σ'αυτή τη φάση μου φαίνεται οτι δεν είναι και το σημαντικότερο. 

Σύντομα θα ανέβουν και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες.
Καμιά ιδέα για τα πρώτα βήματα;

----------


## Panoss

Εδώ έχει το service manual δωρεάν.
Κάνε κλικ στην εικόνα.
Μετά βγαίνει "This file is downloadable free of charge: Get Manual", κάνεις κλικ και το κατεβάζεις.

----------


## angel_grig

Με το κολλητηρι πως τα πας?Ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο δεν ειναι κατι πολυ ευκολο αφου τα εξαρτηματα δεν ειναι πανω σε πλακετα.Οι πυκνωτες θα θελουν αλλαγη,εγω θα ξεκινουσα απο εκει.Πριν κανεις κατι βγαζε φωτογραφιες.Πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικος γιατι υπαρχουν υψηλες τασεις και μπορει να απορρυθμισεις και κατι και να το κανεις χειροτερο.

----------


## meneg

> Εδώ έχει το service manual δωρεάν.
> Κάνε κλικ στην εικόνα.
> Μετά βγαίνει "This file is downloadable free of charge: Get Manual", κάνεις κλικ και το κατεβάζεις.


Που ακριβώς είναι το link;
Εχω βρει ένα αλλά είναι στα Γερμανικά.
1553584_10152146671328209_1193391067_o.jpg

----------


## meneg

> Με το κολλητηρι πως τα πας?Ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο δεν ειναι κατι πολυ ευκολο αφου τα εξαρτηματα δεν ειναι πανω σε πλακετα.Οι πυκνωτες θα θελουν αλλαγη,εγω θα ξεκινουσα απο εκει.Πριν κανεις κατι βγαζε φωτογραφιες.Πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικος γιατι υπαρχουν υψηλες τασεις και μπορει να απορρυθμισεις και κατι και να το κανεις χειροτερο.


Μια χαρά τα πάω, αλλά το φόβο μην απορρυθμίσω κάτι τον έχω και θα είμαι πολύ προσεκτικός. Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## meneg

Εχω βγαλει το σασί απο το κουτί ,έβαλα καλώδιο ηχείων 4 μέτρα για κεραία αλλά δεν πιάνει σχεδόν τίποτα. Μόνο σε κάποια συχνότητα ακουγόταν ενα αθλητικός σταθμός πολύ αδύναμα και λίγο πιο πέρα ένας ακόμα με λαικά. Μπορεί να είναι θέμα λυχνίας από τις οποίες ανάβουν μόνο 2; Η κάτι άλλο; Καμιά βοήθεια;

----------


## meneg

Εχω απορία και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας. Στο σχεδιάγραμμα του ραδιοφωνου αναφέρει την λυχνία EL34. Στο ραδιόφωνο όμως στη θέση της βρήκα την AZ41 την οποία αναφέρει και το  http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_bx510a.html. Αυτές οι δύο δεν κάνουν διαφορετική δουλειά; Ποια απο τις δύο να επιλέξω να αντικαταστήσω την az41 που δεν ανάβουν τα νήματα της;
ωπ ακυρο ! Η AZ41 ειναι κανονικα. Το ΕΜ34 το εβλεπα EL γιατι το φαγε ο εκτυπωτης μου!

----------


## sakisr

Μενελαε!Πολυ καλη προσπαθεια να προσπαθεις να σωσεις μια παλια συσκευη.Θελει πολυ υπομονη και γνωσεις ομως, γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο να χαλασει παρα να επισκευαστει.Οσο για το οτι δεν κανει ληψη ειναι φυσικο αν το προσπαθεις μεσα σε πολη.Θελει οπωσδηποτε κεραια γιατι μεσα στις πολυκατοικιες το σημα των μεσαιων κυματων μπλοκαρεται.Βαλε ενα καλωδιο ψηλα (κατι σαν κεραια) και ισως πιασεις κατι, ειδικα βραδυ.
Επισης καλο θα ηταν να ρωτησεις και καποιον ειδικο και μαλιστα ειδικευμενο στα παλια ραδιοφωνα.

----------


## meneg

> Μενελαε!Πολυ καλη προσπαθεια να προσπαθεις να σωσεις μια παλια συσκευη.Θελει πολυ υπομονη και γνωσεις ομως, γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο να χαλασει παρα να επισκευαστει.Οσο για το οτι δεν κανει ληψη ειναι φυσικο αν το προσπαθεις μεσα σε πολη.Θελει οπωσδηποτε κεραια γιατι μεσα στις πολυκατοικιες το σημα των μεσαιων κυματων μπλοκαρεται.Βαλε ενα καλωδιο ψηλα (κατι σαν κεραια) και ισως πιασεις κατι, ειδικα βραδυ.
> Επισης καλο θα ηταν να ρωτησεις και καποιον ειδικο και μαλιστα ειδικευμενο στα παλια ραδιοφωνα.


Σευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Σάκη. Υπομονή διαθέτω, γνώσεις όχι, αλλά κάθε μέρα γίνομαι και σοφότερος. Εχω κάποιον που με βοηθάει αλλά η βοηθεια είναι τηλεφωνική. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος για το επίπεδο μου, έβαλα καλώδιο για κεραία και προχθές το Σάββατοβραδο έπιασα στα μεσαία μερικούς σταθμούς.
Την κυριακή το πρωί που άνοιξα πάλι το ραδιόφωνο μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα κάτω απο το σασί άρχισε να καπνίζει. Τό κλεισα και είδα μια αντίσταση να έχει καεί. Σήμερα θα την αντικαταστήσω και νομίζω -ευχομαι- να είναι όλα ΟΚ. Απο τη στιγμή που πιάνει κάποιους σταθμούς το μόνο που μενδιαφέρει είναι να το φροντίσω εξωτερικά και να πάρει τη θέση του στο σαλόνι..Με την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω μήπως καποιος απο την παρέα γνωρίζει:
Στην πρόσοψη του ραδιοφώνου και πίσω απο τα τζαμάκι με τις συχνότητες έχει δυο μεταλικά δαχτυλίδια τα οποία προφανώς μπήκαν πρεσαριστά για να πιάσουν καλά το ύφασμα. Το ένα είναι για τη magic eye και το άλλο για τις μπάντες. Επειδή αν τα βγάλω θα τα χαλάσω ξέρει κανείς τι κάνουμε σ'αυτη την περίπτωση; Στο διαδίκτυο δεν έχω βρει πουθενά κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## meneg

Σήμερα μετά απο καιρό ξανάπιασα να ασχοληθώ με το ραδιόφωνο. Αφού αντικατέστησα την αντισταση δοκίμασα να το θέσω σε λειτουργία αλλά ενώ δίνει τάση, ανάβουν οι λυχνίες αλλα απο το μεγάφωνο δεν ακούγεται τίποτα ουτε καν παράσιτο. Σε ένα παλιό βιβλίο ραδιοτεχνίας διαβασα οτι σε τέτοια συμπτωματα ενδέχομενοη βλάβη είναι στπ ποτενσιομέτρο.
Στον έλεγχο που έκανα το ένα καλώδιο του ήταν ξεκολημένο απο την επαφή μάλλον με τον μετασχηματιστή.. Δυστυχώς στο σχεδιάγραμμα δεν φαίνεται η σύνδεση, και για να μην κάνω καμιά βλακεία ρωτάω εσάς τα παλληκάρια του φόρουμ. Και τα δυο καλώδια πρεπει να συνδεονται με τον μετασχηματιστή;

----------

